# Poljot. But On A Bracelet...?



## AndrewT (Dec 29, 2009)

A while ago I picked up an "ex-Poljot" Strela used, and stap me if I'm not obsessed with it. It's a bit on the small side even though it has a generous lug-to-lug length, and a wide dial. But part of that was because of the thin, insubstantial strap, so I sprung for a bracelet from one of the many Strela re-issue e-tailers (poljot24). This is a new version, with 9 links vs 5, and a slightly retro feel, almost like a beads-of-rice bracelet. It's 20mm wide and has 19mm endlinks to suit the case. The endlinks are cheap folded steel, one of which had to be adjusted and still isn't quite right, but the bracelet is pretty good. Well finished and engraved (or very deeply etched) with POLJOT and the logo at the butterfly clasp. It uses pushpins, but if it's good enough for an Omega Planet Ocean...

What do people think?


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice! i am getting fond of poljots, i may have to seek one out!


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

AndrewT said:


> A while ago I picked up an "ex-Poljot" Strela used, and stap me if I'm not obsessed with it. It's a bit on the small side even though it has a generous lug-to-lug length, and a wide dial. But part of that was because of the thin, insubstantial strap, so I sprung for a bracelet from one of the many Strela re-issue e-tailers (poljot24). This is a new version, with 9 links vs 5, and a slightly retro feel, almost like a beads-of-rice bracelet. It's 20mm wide and has 19mm endlinks to suit the case. The endlinks are cheap folded steel, one of which had to be adjusted and still isn't quite right, but the bracelet is pretty good. Well finished and engraved (or very deeply etched) with POLJOT and the logo at the butterfly clasp. It uses pushpins, but if it's good enough for an Omega Planet Ocean...
> 
> What do people think?


I think it looks very nice. I've got a Volmax Aviator with Poljot bracelet but every time I see one like yours, I get the urge for a Poljot/Strela or vintage Russian chronograph.

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've owned afew russian watches in the past and in my opinion they look far better on a good leather.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have to agree.....the strela looks best on a nice leather....that bracelet is a little on the blingy side for me to....however, if you like it dude......


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

IMHO it looks great


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Very Nice,i realy do like the the re-issues. :thumbsup:

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

AndrewT said:


> What do people think?


I think it looks like a good quality bracelet & the multi-link style suits the watch well :yes:

A bund suits the Strela too....










Cheers


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I find a simple NATO works well on it:










Personally, I'm not a fan of bracelets, so I'm biased anyway!


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

lewjamben - i'm with you on the NATO - or brown leather.

the bracelet doesn't do it for me, but i'm glad i've seen it done


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

AndrewT said:


> A while ago I picked up an "ex-Poljot" Strela used, and stap me if I'm not obsessed with it. It's a bit on the small side even though it has a generous lug-to-lug length, and a wide dial. But part of that was because of the thin, insubstantial strap, so I sprung for a bracelet from one of the many Strela re-issue e-tailers (poljot24). This is a new version, with 9 links vs 5, and a slightly retro feel, almost like a beads-of-rice bracelet. It's 20mm wide and has 19mm endlinks to suit the case. The endlinks are cheap folded steel, one of which had to be adjusted and still isn't quite right, but the bracelet is pretty good. Well finished and engraved (or very deeply etched) with POLJOT and the logo at the butterfly clasp. It uses pushpins, but if it's good enough for an Omega Planet Ocean...
> 
> What do people think?


have a few poljots like the bracelet but prefer leather with poljot branded clasp


----------



## janicko (Jan 14, 2010)

the bracelet looks really good on the watch. i personallz preffer leather


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I wore mine on a 20mm filed down brushed stainless bracelet; looked very good, better than the original leather, which was, IMHO, too skinny, as are the Amphibia originals...


----------

